# Quereinsteiger nach Pause. Freelancer oder besser angestellt?



## kostja963 (7 März 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
vielen Dank für das Forum und die geleisteten Beiträge. Hab mir bereits vieles mitnehmen können.

Ich habe mir so ziemlich alles zum Quereinstieg durchgelesen aber wie es so sein muss, hab ich meinen Fall nicht gefunden. Ich hoffe ihr steinigt mich nicht aufgrund der erneuten Fragen.
Nun....
- 2005 hab ich meine Lehre als Energieelektroniker fr. Betriebstechnik in einem sehr großen Chemiekonzern genießen dürfen und habe diese erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Aufgrund meines Schnitts unter 2,5 hat sich das Unternehmen verpflichtet mich für ein Jahr zu übernehmen. Ein Jahr wahr ich berufsfremd im Unternehmen eingesetzt, wobei ich ohne mein Fachwissen diese Tätigkeit nicht hätte ausüben können. (z.Bs. für nen Kaufmann wird's wohl recht schwer sein, die Daten eines Ventils, Kugelhahns oder eine Schützes zu erfassen und in SAP einzupflegen). 
Während meiner Ausbildung hab an Schaltschränken aus den 50ger Jahren rumgebastelt und auch eine Umstellung von S5 auf S7 mitgemacht. Wobei ich da mehr Montagearbeiten durchgeführt hab. 
Eine mehrwöchige SPS ProgrammierSchulung, PLS, Mess- und Regeltechnik, Redundanz, hatte ich. 
Da im Unternehmen damals massiv Personal abgebaut wurde, war ich der perfekte Kandidat um meinen Vertrag auslaufen zu lassen. (Ein Mann weniger dem man eine Abfindung anbieten muss).
Zunächst hatte ich ein Elektrotechnik Studium an der Uni Karlsruhe im Visier (weil ich aufgrund meiner Ausbildung die Voraussetzungen fast erfüllt hatte) aber habe mich dann für die Selbständigkeit im kaufmännischen Bereich entschieden. ich war 21 Jahre jung und brauchte das Geld
Nun wird es wieder Zeit für einen neuen Schritt im Leben und ich bin am grübeln. 
SPS hat mir damals schon Spaß gemacht und nachdem ich mich hier im Forum ein wenig eingelesen hab und bisschen Google gestresst hab, weis ich dass mein Wissen teilweise noch irgendwo in mir schlummert
ich kann für mich nur im Moment schwer abschätzen ob es besser ist in ein Angestelltenverhältnis zu wechseln und so ein gewisses Maß an Erfahrung zu sammeln oder evt. doch bei der IHK eine Weiterbildung als Fachkraft SPS Programmierung zu machen und als Freelancer, mit kleinen Aufträgen, zu starten. 

Hat evt. jemand einen ähnlichen Weg hinter sich und kann berichten?

hoffe ist nicht zu viel Text und es wird nicht langweilig beim lesen

LG
kostja


----------



## Blockmove (7 März 2020)

Mit Deinem Wissensstand (egal ob mit IHK-Weiterbildung) werden die ersten Jahre als Freelancer richtig hart.


----------



## Senator42 (7 März 2020)

warscheinlich in deinem Fall erstmal besser eine Anstellung.
Ausser, du hast:
- ausreichend Freunde, die dir mal helfen können  *1
- Kunden im Visier

*1: jemanden ein Problem erklären, bringt oft die Lösung mit sich !


----------



## kostja963 (7 März 2020)

ja, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Hab nur die Befürchtung, dass dann mit der Erfahrung die Hemmschwelle immer größer wird den sicheren Hafen als Mitarbeiter zu verlassen und frei durchzustarten. 

glaube muss erstmal meine Zeugnisse aus dem Keller holen und ein paar Bewerbungen schreiben. Mal sehen ob mich überhaupt einer haben will. Jobangebote gibts ja und es werden Quereinsteiger gesucht aber evt. will mich ja niemand haben


----------



## Blockmove (7 März 2020)

kostja963 schrieb:


> ja, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Hab nur die Befürchtung, dass dann mit der Erfahrung die Hemmschwelle immer größer wird den sicheren Hafen als Mitarbeiter zu verlassen und frei durchzustarten.
> 
> glaube muss erstmal meine Zeugnisse aus dem Keller holen und ein paar Bewerbungen schreiben. Mal sehen ob mich überhaupt einer haben will. Jobangebote gibts ja und es werden Quereinsteiger gesucht aber evt. will mich ja niemand haben



Als Inbetriebnehmer für Auslandseinsätze findest du ziemlich sicher eine Anstellung.
Erfahrung kannst du dann da reichlich sammeln.
Genauso bei Zeitarbeitsfirmen.
Hier ist halt das Problem die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen.
Es gibt einige Vernünftige, wo du als Mitarbeiter nicht schlecht behandelt wirst.
Aber natürlich auch eine Menge Ausbeuter.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 März 2020)

Mach Dir keine Sorgen
Automatisierung, SPS-Programmierung, Antriebstechnik usw. ist so einfach, dass kann jeder.

Ausbildung, Studium, Kurse usw. werden total überbewertet.

Alle die etwas anderes sagen, wollen nur nicht, dass Du ihnen Konkurenz machst.

Gründe eine Firma, kauf das ganze Equipment und lege los.

Du kannst nur Erfolg haben.


----------



## kostja963 (9 März 2020)

Ja, das mit dem kann jeder ist immer sone Sache. Man meint immer in der Bucht kann jeder was verkaufen. Ist im Grunde genommen ja auch so. Allerdings hab ich in den letzten knapp 15 Jahren zig Wettbewerber kommen und oftmals recht schnell wieder gehen sehen. Wenn ich manche so sehe, frag ich mich ob die evt. einen Fortbildung im Prozent rechnen buchen sollten oder zumindest mal ein paar Mathebücher aus der Schulzeit durchblättern. Will man davon leben, muss man auch ein kleiner Anwalt sein, Marketing beherrschen. Einen Steuerberater zu haben, betrachte ich als Pflicht aber dennoch sollte man sich auch mit Steuern ein wenig auskennen. 


In der Industrie finde ich ist alles noch ein um einiges ernster. Wenn der Kunde fragt, warum ich noch nicht fertig bin und die Anlage angefahren werden kann, würd ich nur ungern sagen müssen, dass ich mich in ein Problemchen erstmal einlesen muss )


Hab am Samstag mal Codesys installiert und das Garagentor Tutorial von Youtube nachprogrammiert. 
Entweder lags am Wein zur späten Stunde oder an den unterschiedlichen Codesys Versionen aber mein Programm hat nicht das gleiche gemacht, was das im Video gemacht hat. 
Muss ich die Tage nochmal probieren.


----------



## Larzerus (9 März 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Mach Dir keine Sorgen
> Automatisierung, SPS-Programmierung, Antriebstechnik usw. ist so einfach, dass kann jeder.
> 
> Ausbildung, Studium, Kurse usw. werden total überbewertet.
> ...



Für leichtgläubige Menschen sollte Sarkasmus besonders gekennzeichnet werden.


----------



## Blockmove (10 März 2020)

kostja963 schrieb:


> Hab am Samstag mal Codesys installiert und das Garagentor Tutorial von Youtube nachprogrammiert.
> Entweder lags am Wein zur späten Stunde oder an den unterschiedlichen Codesys Versionen aber mein Programm hat nicht das gleiche gemacht, was das im Video gemacht hat.
> Muss ich die Tage nochmal probieren.



Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Freelancer-Idee auch dem Wein geschuldet ist


----------



## Rüdesheim (10 März 2020)

Manchmal frage ich mich,

was ich in meinem Leben falsch gemacht habe!
Warum das jahrelange Studium und die Einarbeitung in Programmiertechniken und -sprachen, wenn andere das gleich können.
Haben gerade auch so einen Fall (Quereinsteiger)…
Sorry, aber ist leider zu nichts zu gebrauchen und dann kommen noch dumme Sprüche!!!
Ich würde mir das sehr gut überlegen ob es sinnvoll ist und du auch wirklich den nötigen Background besitzt.
Das Rad der Automatisierung ist in den letzten Jahren auch nicht stehen geblieben oder hab nur ich da Fehler gemacht und 
es ist alles einfacher als ich dachte 

-Kunden haben Zeit und fragen dich wann du fertig sein willst
-Es gibt keinen Kostendruck
-Fähige Mitarbeiter sitzen auf Bäumen und müssen nur eingesammelt werden

…

Schöne neue Welt, willkommen in der Realität.

Sorry aber ich würde es mir nicht zutrauen morgen als Bänker anzufangen, nur weil ich schon seit Kindesbeinen an ein Sparbuch habe.


----------



## kostja963 (10 März 2020)

hehe 
das nicht aber diese Idee sollte zunächst mal irgendwo im Hinterkopf schlummern. 
Erstmal lernen, lernen, lernen und ein passendes Unternehmen finden, dass mich nicht nur monatelang Leitung ziehen lässt. 
Für Internationale Einsätze gibt es recht viele Stellenanzeigen wo Quereinsteiger willkommen sind. Denke mal darauf wirds zunächst auch hinauslaufen.


----------



## Larzerus (10 März 2020)

kostja963 schrieb:


> Für Internationale Einsätze gibt es recht viele Stellenanzeigen wo Quereinsteiger willkommen sind. Denke mal darauf wirds zunächst auch hinauslaufen.



Na dann viel spaß in den mehr oder minder Entwickelten Ländern mit Maschinen/Anlagen die Rauchzeichen oder sonstige Ausfallerscheinungen aufzeigen da deine Programmierung nicht passt.
Mit Landestypischen Elektriker die immer nur nicken und Yes sagen und Kunden die dich dann zu recht rund machen wie einen Buslenker.

Lernen durch schmerz geht halt mit beliebigem grad der Pein.


----------



## TWO_BITS_OR_NOT_TWO_BITS (10 März 2020)

Soll auch Firmen geben, die neue Kollegen nicht gleich allein nach "Afrika" schicken. Erst mal ein paar Schaltschränke oder Maschinen im Werk durchtesten, dann im Team mit erfahrenen Kollegen mitfahren und nach und nach auch mal weniger kritische Inbetriebnahmen selber fahren. Bei größeren Maschinen- und Anlagenbauern hab ich auch öfter schon Monteure gesehen, die fast gar nichts mehr selbst programmieren durften. Wenn Änderungen zu machen waren, hat sich wer aus dem Werk drauf geschaltet.


----------



## Captain Future (10 März 2020)

Aus welcher PLZ kommt er denn ???.....  Unser Chef sucht immer gute Leute


----------



## kostja963 (10 März 2020)

Larzerus schrieb:


> Na dann viel spaß in den mehr oder minder Entwickelten Ländern mit Maschinen/Anlagen die Rauchzeichen oder sonstige Ausfallerscheinungen aufzeigen da deine Programmierung nicht passt.
> Mit Landestypischen Elektriker die immer nur nicken und Yes sagen und Kunden die dich dann zu recht rund machen wie einen Buslenker.
> 
> Lernen durch schmerz geht halt mit beliebigem grad der Pein.


Da ich keine jahrelange Berufserfahrung in der SPS hab, hab ich nicht ganz so viele Optionen. 
glaube aber auch kaum, dass mich ein Arbeitgeber mit meinem jetzigen Wissen  in den Flieger setzt und eine Inbetriebnahme  machen lässt. Wäre ja schon fast grob fahrlässig. 



TWO_BITS_OR_NOT_TWO_BITS schrieb:


> Soll auch Firmen geben, die neue Kollegen nicht gleich allein nach "Afrika" schicken. Erst mal ein paar Schaltschränke oder Maschinen im Werk durchtesten, dann im Team mit erfahrenen Kollegen mitfahren und nach und nach auch mal weniger kritische Inbetriebnahmen selber fahren. Bei größeren Maschinen- und Anlagenbauern hab ich auch öfter schon Monteure gesehen, die fast gar nichts mehr selbst programmieren durften. Wenn Änderungen zu machen waren, hat sich wer aus dem Werk drauf geschaltet.



so hab ich das auch schon in ein paar Stellenanzeigen gesehen. Manche schreiben sogar ein paar Monate bis einem Jahr Einarbeitung bevor es überhaupt raus geht. Die Firmen die Quereinsteiger nehmen werden wissen auf was sie sich einlassen. Alle anderen schreiben gleich rein, dass mehrjährige Berufserfahrung sowie fundierte Kenntnisse in TIA etc. Voraussetzung ist. 



Captain Future schrieb:


> Aus welcher PLZ kommt er denn ???.....  Unser Chef sucht immer gute Leute



zu den guten Leuten kann man mich kaum einreihen. Eher zu denen ein paar Reihen hintendran.... gut gewillt, gut interessiert und gut motiviert 
bin hier im Osnabrücker raum. PLZ 49xxx


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2020)

> Manche schreiben sogar ein paar Monate bis einem Jahr Einarbeitung bevor es überhaupt raus geht.


Ja,das wird gerne geschrieben :wink:


----------



## Mrtain (11 März 2020)

TWO_BITS_OR_NOT_TWO_BITS schrieb:


> Soll auch Firmen geben, die neue Kollegen nicht gleich allein nach "Afrika" schicken. Erst mal ein paar Schaltschränke oder Maschinen im Werk durchtesten, dann im Team mit erfahrenen Kollegen mitfahren und nach und nach auch mal weniger kritische Inbetriebnahmen selber fahren. Bei größeren Maschinen- und Anlagenbauern hab ich auch öfter schon Monteure gesehen, die fast gar nichts mehr selbst programmieren durften. Wenn Änderungen zu machen waren, hat sich wer aus dem Werk drauf geschaltet.



Unsere Monteure können in der Regel nicht programmieren(bis auf einige Ausnahmen), also müssen wir uns zwangsläufig vom Büro auf die Maschine schalten ^^


----------



## escride1 (12 März 2020)

kostja963 schrieb:


> zu den guten Leuten kann man mich kaum einreihen. Eher zu denen ein paar Reihen hintendran.... gut gewillt, gut interessiert und gut motiviert
> bin hier im Osnabrücker raum. PLZ 49xxx



Kannst Du mir den Raum näher mitteilen? Auch per PN.


----------



## Lace (7 August 2020)

Ich habe mir diese Diskussion durchgelesen und muss mich wirklich fragen, was einige sich dabei denken die Leute abzuschrecken und ihren Beruf als Rocketscience zu verkaufen. Jeder Einstieg ist schwer wenn man nur abschreckende Ratschläge bekommt.


----------



## waldy (12 August 2020)

> . ich kann für mich nur im Moment schwer abschätzen ob es besser ist in ein Angestelltenverhältnis zu wechseln und so ein gewisses Maß an Erfahrung zu sammeln oder evt. doch bei der IHK eine Weiterbildung als Fachkraft SPS Programmierung zu machen und als Freelancer, mit kleinen Aufträgen, zu starten


 mach nicht so viel Gedanken.
Probier Mal als Quereinsteiger bei Zeitfirma rein kommen.
Damit bekommst du welche Aufgaben mit Programmierung.
Wenn du alleine es Schaft, Programm zu schreiben und Maschinen zu laufen bringen.
Dann kannst du über weitere Schritte nach vorne überlegen.
Dann weisidu genau, was kannst du gut machen, und in welche Richtung willst du weiter gehen.
Gruß


----------



## LarsVader (13 August 2020)

Als Freelancer mit so wenig Erfahrung? Das dürfte schwer werden.
Deine Ausbildung ist 15 Jahre her, da hat sich einiges getan.


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2020)

Lace schrieb:


> Ich habe mir diese Diskussion durchgelesen und muss mich wirklich fragen, was einige sich dabei denken die Leute abzuschrecken und ihren Beruf als Rocketscience zu verkaufen. Jeder Einstieg ist schwer wenn man nur abschreckende Ratschläge bekommt.



Rocketscience sicher nicht ... aber nicht weit davon entfernt 
Spass beiseite:
Das eigentliche Erstellen und Programmieren von SPS-Programmen ist vergleichsweise einfach.
Nur reichen in vielen Fällen Programmierkenntnisse alleine richt aus. Ganz besonders wenn man auch vernünftiges Geld verdienen will.
Es sind Kenntnisse in Prozesstechnik und / oder Anlagen- und mAschinenbau gefordert. Vereinfacht gesagt: Man soll wissen was man tut.
Gab es früher Weg-Zeit- oder Ablaufdiagramme sind wir heute oft bei "Mach mal" gelandet.
Deshalb "züchten" auch viele Firmen ihre eigenen Konstrukteure und SPSler. Ausbildung im Betrieb und danach - bei Eignung - Unterstützung bei Fort- und Weiterbildung.
Der Weg über Zeitarbeit - so wie es waldy beschreibt - ist nicht das Schlechteste.
Einige Zeitarbeitsfirmen haben eigene Qualifizierungszentren und sind vielmehr Personalvermittler als Sklavenhändler.
Ganz viele Firmen gehen den Weg über Zeitarbeit bevor sie die Katze im Sack kaufen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

